# 'Let's Do Lunch' - More than 'just another romance'



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

"Let's Do Lunch"

*Lindsey Bennett is caught between two men: One will tease her into telling her secrets. The other will use her. Both are capable of killing.*

Greetings,
I am the author of 'Let's Do Lunch' a romance/women's fiction novel, here to let romance readers know it is available. I'm still in the process of setting up web-pages and sample chapters.

Any advice that experience Kindle authors would like to share would be welcome. I'm pretty tech saavy, but all software had it's quirks.

Since the blurb hasn't been posted yet, I will place it below.

_A business owner at the mercy of her employees, Lindsey Bennett of the restaurant "Let's Do Lunch," finds her employees have no mercy. When Lindsey drops everything to be her injured mother's caregiver, relying on her sister to run the restaurant proves to be a mistake. Lindsey's trusted cook quits, the new cook changes the menu, her sister hires a waitress who can't run a register and money comes up missing. When a bug gets in a customer's food, Lindsey could lose it all! Somebody should get fired. But once she's back in charge, Lindsey finds that hiring is easier than firing.

More problems arise with the men in her life. Her new chef Brandon Pendleton - smart, sexy, fast living: he's the life of every party. Sergeant Kevin "Tag" McTaggart - handsome, aloof, this wounded warrior's blue eyes see into the depths of her soul. One will tease her until she gives up all her secrets. The other is out to use her and her restaurant.

Surrounded by criminals, deceived on all sides, and catapulted from crisis to crisis, can Lindsey stay focused? Her restaurant and her life are at stake._

"Let's Do Lunch"

_"I got to the end other book and enjoyed it so much I had to do lunch all over again. It's a great tale, well told, with enough interesting twists to keep you riveted to the end."_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, K.A., and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

From the title of this thread, I was hoping there would be vampires.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

stacydan said:


> From the title of this thread, I was hoping there would be vampires.


lol. I thought the same thing.

@ K.A. -- I will download a sample 

Sandy


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry, no vampires in this one. It is a contemporary romance. Kind of a 'from the frying pan into the fire' situation. 

Let' me know what you think of it. 

I'm going to check tosee if the sample is up yet. If not, check back in a couple of days. 

I'm new at this.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

"Let's Do Lunch"

The sample chapter is now available.

It looks pretty good, if I say so myself. (I'm sure there is a typo somewhere.)


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Let's Do Lunch looks good. I tagged and sampled. 

Linda


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you, Linda!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

kajordan said:


> I dropped the price to $0.99.
> 
> I'm completely unknown, may as well take advantage of people who like cheap books.
> 
> ...


Sometimes a good romance is exactly what I'm looking for. Steamy, but not red-hot.

I just one-clicked your book. The blurb caught my attention, and the price was right! It looks like it will be a quick read too, at only 272KB.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you!
It is a quick read - about 74k words.

Enjoy!
"Let's Do Lunch"


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I am proud to announce that I was interviewed by David Wiseheart of Kindle Author. Kindle Author is one of the 10 best book blogs on the web according to Technorati!
Kindle Author Interview with K.A. Jordan.

David is the author of Devil's Lair and the writer, director, and producer of Valentino: a play in verse.

I am quoting the first question of the interview directly below.

_DAVID WISEHART: What can you tell us about your romance novel, Let's Do Lunch?_

K.A. JORDAN: Let's Do Lunch is a look at the restaurant business from the inside. All kinds of crazy things go on behind the scenes. I once worked at a place where the employees dealt drugs right under the owner's nose. They were very slick about it. I used that as the basis for my story.

I asked a lot of "what if" questions of my characters. I researched Post Traumatic Stress Disorder to understand how it would affect my characters. I passed chapters to people working in the mental health field, to see if my scenes were realistic. I got some great feedback.

Also, I researched the way people deteriorate from using methamphetamine. "Tweaking" occurs when someone has used too much, for too long. The person can have a psychotic break if they don't get help. I used all of that as well. The more realistic the story became, the more I liked it.

Let's Do Lunch is not "just" a romance. I want to tell a good story, too. I advertise it as "a romance you can sink your teeth into," which is a terrible pun.

You can read the entire interview here: Interview with K.A. Jordan.

"Let's Do Lunch"


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

"Let's Do Lunch"

Are you tired of 'quivering bunny' heroines? Are you looking for a slow burn _Romance_, a wounded warrior hero and a "good read?" Are you looking for something a little different?

Two Reviews!

4-star review from Joanna Terrero:
_"This is a suspense story with lots of twists, different from any others I've ever read. It has an intriguing premise and complex and credible characters."_

4-stars from Stacey L. Daniels:
_"Excellent characterization with very good dialogue, although the farming information was very detailed and maybe a little long-winded, which slowed down the flow of the story."_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KA--

Congratulations on the great reviews!  Unfortunately, we do ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, as they are easily accessible on your book's Amazon page.  You are welcome, of course, to mention that great reviews are to be found on your Amazon page!  

In all other respects, excellent "bumpage." I am indeed tired of quivering bunny heroines...off to check out your book.

Betsy


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been reading a number of threads expressing impatiens with both 'quivering bunnies' and excessive sex scenes. 

I think the tide of romance is going to change - Samhein publishing is calling for 'sweet' romance for the first time. There are thread on Carina Press requesting the sex scenes are reduced to keep them from overpowering the plot. Even long time Harlequin readers are starting to get bored. 

Either romance will change slightly or women's fiction is going to have a upsurge in interest. I'm not sure how it is going to go, but I can see opportunities to market to a larger readership if I stick to my guns and keep the love scenes from dominating my novels.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I am looking forward to reading your book.  I just purchased it today.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Wonderful! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

This week's update is a real honor - I have been featured on the "Thank You" page for 'Authors on Show.'

I'm a real cheerleader for this site and have been since it was a little blog. Lorraine and her team have taken on the task of showcasing new writing talent - the traditionally published, the independently published and the struggling want-to-be-published. I know Lorraine from my Authonomy days - she was a bright spot, then and now.

Authors on Show - Thank You

There is also a Smashwords coupon code a the end - not sure if I can mention any more or not.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi KA! This was my first read for the 24-Hour Read-A-Thon I'm taking part in, but wanted to stop by and say good job. It was good! I enjoyed the storyline! A review will be forthcoming next week, after I've slept


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you - I saw the photos of the book on your Kindle. I'm so glad that you like the book!

If you want to read a sample, click below.
Let's Do Lunch - women's fiction


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Drought continues to batter Jordan's Croft - read about it here:

http://jordanscroft.blogspot.com/2010/10/dry-dry-dry.html


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

"Let's Do Lunch"

What are they saying about "Let's Do Lunch" on the reviews?

_The author's writing style is really very good, as I mentioned, she did a great job of making the farming and food a true character in the book, but she also made me feel like I was sitting in the restaurant and watching it all go down, she really does do a great job of pulling you into the story. I loved that._


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Excerpt from an Authonomy Review:

_I think you have done a wonderful job of representing exactly how life seems to go -- we feel as though we have a bit of a grip on things, and then one thing happens (the mom's broken ankle) and it leads to another and another until everything is off the rails. You have set up a situation that almost makes my hair stand on end, I am so worried about how Lindsay is going to cope with everything!_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

"More twists and turns than any book I've read in years."

Sometimes, you want sweetness and fluff, sometimes you want a story you can sink your teeth into.

Let's Do Lunch - Let's Do Lunch

Sample page
Let's Do Lunch - Sample pages


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Just downloaded a sample!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you!

"Let's Do Lunch"


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

This is an exerpt of a review by a

_"...I fell into the story and became totally involved, almost as if the Bennets were part of my own environment. The scenario was inspiring and intriguing too, with the two different elements of Lindsey's life in the restaurant and at the farm together with all the entanglements of working in a multi faceted family enterprise. Even though you said little about the town, it was still enough to give the impression of a small town community and to let one feel their presence."

"...Lindsey's hesitance was well portrayed and I liked the fact that it was inconsistent and sometimes contradictory. This can only come from you being a very observant people- watcher or from direct experience. I won't embarrass you by asking which it is, but as a behavioural psychologist I admired your ability to illustrate this. Most writers try to make it too linear; your characters felt real."_


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought it!  Looks interesting and the price is perfect.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm thinking about starting over with this thread. I've got a better idea of the title I want.

I'll see if the mods would be kind enough to take care of that for me.


----------

